# Recovery after a dnc



## Kanga86

I'm due to have a dnc tomorrow 8 weeks after I started to mc naturally. My question is how long will I be off work for? How will I feel in the days after? Do u think Wednesday next week is too soon to go back to work? I can't afford to be off sick for too long really. 

Sorry if this has been covered before on a post. 

Thank u in advance for any advice :) xx


----------



## confusedprego

I had my D&C two weeks ago as of yesterday. They told me to take 5-7 days off of work. I had the procedure on a Wednesday and Thursday and Friday were definitely not going to happen work-wise. I did work from home on that Friday, and that was fine as my mind was clear but physically I didn't feel up for it. Had I been able to go back to work on Saturday, I probably could have if I really needed to, but I think a solid 4-5 days of resting is good for not only your body but also your mind. I think physically I was ready more quickly than I was mentally. I had a headache starting that Sunday through about Wednesday, which they say was from my hormone levels dropping.
I think you will probably feel up for going back to work by Wednesday. But don't push yourself and try to follow your doctor's instructions as closely as possible so you can heal quickly. 
Best of luck! and I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Twinkie210

My doctor only said to take it easy 48hrs. I had my D&C on Friday and was back at work on Monday. Knowing what I know now, I probably would have taken one more day off, because I did start to feel kind of crampy and sick at work, but I think it had more to do with the hormones than the procedure. (I was also trying to avoid everyone at work, since they kept asking if I was feeling better-they didn' know about my MC, so part of it could have just been my emotions too). I think that you should be fine with the amount of time you are taking.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kanga86 said:


> I'm due to have a dnc tomorrow 8 weeks after I started to mc naturally. My question is how long will I be off work for? How will I feel in the days after? Do u think Wednesday next week is too soon to go back to work? I can't afford to be off sick for too long really.
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before on a post.
> 
> Thank u in advance for any advice :) xx

I was wondering how your appt went and if you were going to have to have the d&c. I'm sorry that you do have to but at least this way it'll be done and you can move on. 

Honestly it was kinda TOO easy of a recovery to me. I was up and moving around the day, nothing crazy just hanging around the house. However I did keep taking pain meds so I didn't feel a thing. :blush: My dr said 24-48 hours for recovery and I had planned on going to work the next day but woke up just not feeling it so I stayed home. I probably could have gone but glad that I took the extra day to recover.

Good luck hun. I'll be thinking of ya. :hugs:


----------



## korink26

I actually didn't have much pain at all. A little minor cramping but I never had to take the pain meds at all. I had the procedure on a Wed. and I was back to work the next Monday. Good luck, sorry you have to go through it....


----------



## SweetJennie

My first D&C was for abnormal bleeding and I was off work 3 days. My second D&C was for the miscarriage and I was off work 2 weeks but the only reason it was 2 weeks was for my mental health. I my doctor said if mentally I was well I could return to work after 1 week.


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u so much for sharing ur experiences,:hugs:

I'm up for work and doing a short shift of 3 hours before my op this afternoon, no rest for the wicked!!xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good luck today Kanga. Said a little pray for you that everything goes well and you have no issues. :hugs:


----------



## Kanga86

Thank you bastetgirl, today went really well.

I went down to the theatres at 1.45 and in for my op at about 2.30 as there was another lady in front of me having same op I think. I came round at 3ish and was ok for about 20 mins although a bit cold, those warm blankets they give u are lovely after that my blood pressure dropped rapidly, the bed was tilted up so my fee were in the air and I had an oxygen mask put back on. 

Finally made it back to the ward about 4ish, which is huge! I have my own room with my own toilet and shower and for some reason an extra room off mine with a sofa and chairs in that was all mine too!

Back home now relaxing, all be it a bit groggy feeling and confused. Must be the general anaesthetic :) I feel so much better, not even in any pain at the mo, so all good. going to chill out upstairs in bed and watch some tv, and get my oh to run around for me!! Now all i need is a bell, lol xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Glad to hear that everything went well today and I'm so sorry that you had to go through that especially after it being so long. At least now things will get back to normal and you can move forward. :hugs: Take care and enjoy a little downtime while you can. :winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

Hey, I found you!!

Hope you are taking it easy at least today and tomorrow. Just let you oh look after you.

X


----------



## Kanga86

I am taking it really easy, my oh is about to cook a nice fry up for lunch, yummy! I feel ok apart from tired even though I slept for 12 hours straight! And my head is a bit foggy still, but gratefully for my oh running around for me. Xx


----------



## confusedprego

glad to hear everything went well for you!! Hope you keep feeling better! xoxo


----------

